# Canadian air force also faces cash crunch



## navymich (19 Jan 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/01/18/military-money.html


Last Updated: Thursday, January 18, 2007 | 11:36 PM ET
CBC News

A money crunch in the Canadian military that temporarily suspended a navy mission is also affecting the air force and forcing it to look for places to trim the budget, CBC News has learned.

As the end of fiscal year approaches, the air force faces a shortfall of $28.1 million. It will balance the books by lowering its fuel stocks and putting off what it calls minor projects.

"But I want to emphasize that no aircraft operations will be affected. There'll be no reduction in flying hours. And aircraft will certainly not be sitting on the ground as a result of the over-programming," Capt. Jim Hutcheson, an air force spokesman, said Thursday.

On Wednesday, the navy said it didn't have the money to send HMCS Halifax on a scheduled sovereignty mission off the East Coast.

Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor later announced the Canadian Forces would reallocate up to $5 million so HMCS Halifax could set sail. It is set to head to sea on Monday. That money will come from somewhere else in the Armed Forces' existing budget.

Some military analysts say the root cause of this cash crunch is the mission in Afghanistan, where Canada currently has more than 2,000 troops. Inside the military, some commanders also say the army's commitment in Afghanistan is putting pressure on the other branches of the Armed Forces.

"With the commitment to Afghanistan, Iraq, … we're seeing countries, not only just Canada, but Great Britain, the Americans also, having to make very hard decisions within where they're spending their military bucks," said Rob Huebert of the Institute for Military and Strategic Studies.

But O'Connor rejected that argument.

"The Afghan mission is budgeted quite separately. The air force, army, navy and other elements of the Armed Forces have their budgets each year," he said.

"Afghanistan is managed separately."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> "The Afghan mission is budgeted quite separately. The air force, army, navy and *other elements * of the Armed Forces have their budgets each year," he said.



What "other elements" would that be?  Our Marines?


----------



## teltech (19 Jan 2007)

The Royal NDHQ Regiment?  :blotto:


----------



## flames9 (19 Jan 2007)

We need 10 Generals for every one private!!  Who else will eat the Donuts and keep Timmys profits up!!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> What "other elements" would that be?  Our Marines?



 :


It is obvious you guys do not pay attention to detail as posted often on Army.ca.  How many NinjasniperJTF2wannabes have been on this site looking to join the 'Ski Team'?  Wake up fellas or we will have to rethink your status here as being FNGs also.

 ;D


----------



## niner domestic (19 Jan 2007)

I would have thought the other elements would have included the Rangers and Cadets (at a huge stretch)...beyond that, yup.. it's the official Cdn ninjasniper Nordic ski team...(I hear they even come with their very own swedish chef)


----------



## cplcaldwell (19 Jan 2007)

I would have expected that this happens pretty much every year.

How would the 'cash crunch' have changed? Ops in FYR were regularly pawned off on DND with no extra cash; DND had to pay for a BG overseas with no extra allotment.

Seems to me we've had a DDG tied up in Esquimalt for years now because there was no money to put gas in her and no money to hire the people to crew her. ( I know they just sank her but how many years did Huron sit alongside???)

Didn't we sell the whole F5 fleet and get rid of the Chinooks because there was not cash?

In the past fifteen years I recall at least two occasions when the (at least in my area) the PRes was told 'sorry no money, no weekends, Wednesdays only'.

Bit disingenuous of the MSM to finally come to the reality that Canada's defence force are underfunded eh?

_* I guess the only difference this year is that the MND has gone back to Cabinet and actually got the change required instead of sweeping it under the carpet...not like before...*_. 

Some controversy ??? I await Messrs Dion and Layton's retort...


----------



## niner domestic (19 Jan 2007)

I'm also surprized that there has been no mention of the ingenious financial software SAP, that simply doesn't allow any expenditures to run into a deficit.  If the TB is late with releasing the final quarter funds, then nothing can be processed.  (yes, I know I've oversimplified it).


----------



## cplcaldwell (19 Jan 2007)

Ahh SAP, I could go on...

Suffice to say DND's SAP is not alone in it's...how shall I say... 'oddities'.... :


----------



## Loachman (20 Jan 2007)

So long as there's enough to finish my CH146 refresher.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man, there are at least nine so-called Level-1 "capability components" or "CC's"...although we don't actually use the CC term specifically anymore.  You commonly hear the phrase "L-1's".  It used to be CC1 - Navy, CC2 - Army, CC3 - Air Force, CC4 - VCDS group, IM Group, ADM(Mat), ADM(IT), ADM(HR Civ and Mil [now CMP]), etc... so yes, there is more than just Navy, Army, Air Force.  Perhaps you would like to spend some time in ADM(Fin & CS) in 101, and back-brief us on the latest development in financial and corporate services?  

G2G

p.s.  $28.1M on an operational budget of over $1.1*B* is little but a few percentage points and is more a matter of ensuring the right amount of money is put in the right cubby hole within each L-1 fiscal allocation/account structure.

p.p.s.  cplcaldwell, if the CF had actually purchased SAP's "Business Planning" module (which it didn't) I would put it to you that there would be more efficient use of our allocation from TB.  Someone should study the cumulative salaries of everyone wholly or partially involved in business planning to put figures back in to FMAS on April 1...I bet it's more than what the SAP BP module would have cost...


----------



## Globesmasher (21 Jan 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> $28.1M on an operational budget of over $1.1*B* is little but a few percentage points and is more a matter of ensuring the right amount of money is put in *the right cubby hole  * ....



Amen on that one G2G!!

Rather than spend the money on putting more gas into aircraft, YFR and also completing those "minor projects" that are now being dismissed, why not keep the money in the cubby hole reserved for more revision to the coloured buttons, bows, epaulettes, name tages and other, vital "identity crisis" items .... plus I need to spend a little more on removing the cap badge from my blue toque and then getting it sewn right back on again .....  :rage:

Being back down here in Oklahoma hasn't made me a happier man ... although I am out of the office though!  ;D


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jan 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> plus I need to spend a little more on removing the cap badge from my blue toque and then getting it sewn right back on again



I have heard of that silly practice - won't catch this blue boy sewing a cloth capbadge on to a winter toque.   :


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> What "other elements" would that be?  Our Marines?



Errrr, that was as joke, as in the NinjaSniper folks that are so secretive they don't exist...I thought the smiley face/tongue stickin' out would have been a clue to y'all.



People must think I am as dumb as a look   :blotto:


----------

